# On Almighty Mess Up...



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

well, im back in the UK, come back in after a night out, something happened with the filter, and all 3 of my babies where dead by morning, once the problem was sorted and the tank was recycled and everything was going well, i got 3 more childeren...

Rip Kyle King and Klaus...

with a heavy heart, introducing - Stavros, Ludo, Jäger and patrick the pleco.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss, Marshall...congrats on your new pickups!...


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Good luck with the new fish!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry about the fish. I successfully kept a pleco in with a shoal of 6 adult reds in a very very large tank for a few months before I got rid of him.

all I can say is RIP pleco in the near future if you don't do the same lol
reds have a way of reminding you of their predatory status unless you provide them with quite a substantial sized tank.

your new reds look great though! everyones looking healthy including their future pleco dinner


----------

